# Need Your Help Please



## Zegee (19/11/13)

Howsit fellow vapers please can I humbly ask for your assistance .

I have recently entered a competition on fb and need votes am trailing badly.

Please vote for me :

http://woobox.com/jadewj/vote/for/1658220

Thanks 


sent from Evic 2.0


----------



## Andre (19/11/13)

I have to like them first, which leads to a lot of ads - which I do not like. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Zegee (19/11/13)

NO ads bro

sent from Evic 2.0


----------



## Melinda (19/11/13)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/11/13)

Ok, went there again, but get this message: "Photo Contest will receive the following info: your public profile, friend list, email address and likes". I would not like to impose on my friends, sorry bro. And best of luck.


----------



## Zegee (19/11/13)

Thnx bro

sent from Evic 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/11/13)

Zegee said:


> Thnx bro
> 
> *sent from Evic 2.0*


Lol, did not know an Evic could post messages!


----------



## Zegee (19/11/13)

Lmao

sent from Evic 2.0


----------

